

Myspace vs facebook: the facts - userhack
http://www.fastcompany.com/node/958577/print

======
dmackdaddy
Facebook is for connecting with your friends. MySpace for for hooking up with
the opposite sex. Unless you're a musician, MySpace becomes useless once
you're no longer single or married - that's when Facebook kicks in, IMHO.

